# Airtel Boardband Connection been interrupted Again & Again.



## Knight2A4 (May 23, 2013)

Hello Guy's

I have a 512 kbs broadband plan from airtel. but am facing a very serious issue related to the connection. The broadband connection get interrupted again & again. I have call airtel many many time but they only send lineman who checks the line & tell's that the connection is working fine. To make my case stronger i need to know how can i check for interrupted connection in b/w two intervals i mean how many time the connection have broke in b/w 20/may/2013 to 23/may/2013. i know there is a way to see that b/c i have seen network engineers do that. Please help me out. every advice is valuable 


Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2013)

first of all go to your modem settings page(192.168.1.1 in browser & use admin as username & password).in device info/status page check that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values are below 50.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Whitestar_999

My modem is Beetel 220BX1 . I was unable to find the setting you mentioned ...... To help with am uploading a snap


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2013)

under device info see statistics.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help here i am uploading the snap .........


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2013)

hmm.. its generally in Summary page.. you may other locations and just look for SNR margin and Attenuation . Just to add here, you hardly get any SNR / attenuation issue in Airtel as they have good lines, but still verify it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2013)

those statistics are for LAN.check statistics for every entry & see if you can find snr & attn values.also check summary page too.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 24, 2013)

Here i think i have found it .......



                      Downstream         Upstream
SNR Margin (dB):        21.0                   8.0 
Attenuation (dB):   18.0                   16.0


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2013)

just as i thought.your upstream snr is very low.it should be 15 or above.maybe some connection is loose.try disconnecting & reconnecting phone line into splitter(this time with a little bit more force than usual) & between splitter & modem.


----------



## BhargavJ (May 25, 2013)

I am facing a similar disconnection problem; here's a screen of my modem:



The attenuation is not below 50. What should I do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2013)

these values are for normal ADSL connections.you seems to be using xDSL(reliance i guess).


----------



## BhargavJ (May 25, 2013)

My broadband connection is from BSNL. Are the values alright?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 2, 2013)

i missed your reply somehow.anyway your modem is showing values in a different scale(0.1dBm) which i have not seen before but according to my guess your values are alright assuming your connection is working normally.


----------

